# Weiss mill issue.....



## Doug2018 (May 7, 2019)

Recently purchased a new Weiss VM25L from DRO Pros.  Runs like a champ with one exception......it came fitted with a standard R8 spindle, but only my end mill and keyless chuck, (both R8 tapers), will fit.  I scored a 13 piece set of Lyndex Corp R8 collets at an auction lately, but they won't slide up into the spindle to the point where  the drawbar can engage them.  (drawbar is 7/16-20 and threads on to all the collets easily)  Never ran into this issue before.  Before I call DRO Pros back, anyone out there have this happen to them?  These import machines re-branded with US manufacturers names is a mistake, I think.  Please advise.  Mahalo!


----------



## Davo J (May 8, 2019)

I'm never use R8,, but believe there is a locating key in there that people often remove.


----------



## Doug2018 (May 8, 2019)

That may be true, but I purchased this mill new from DRO Pros.......I've sent an email out to their Tech Support folks about this very issue, we should have an answer in a day or two.  Will keep everyone posted.  Mahalo for the prompt reply!  Doug


----------



## Davo J (May 8, 2019)

If you look up in the quill you should see a key, see if that's stopping it at that point.


----------



## ShopShoe (May 8, 2019)

More Info:

I think working with DRO Pros is the best approach at this time.

What is being said above about the key/pin in the spindle makes sense. Frank Hoose had an issue with a SEIG X3 mill he purchased several years ago. The writeup is available here:

http://www.mini-lathe.com/X3_mill/spindle/X3_spindle.htm

I hope DRO Pros can resolve the issue for  you. Please let us know how it turns out.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Doug2018 (May 8, 2019)

Way cool.  Bravo, ShopShoe!  I too, used blue Dykem in order to see just where the interference was.....the keyway in the mill spindle isn't the problem as all tooling engages it without an issue.  I've got the exact same Dremel tool and will use a similar set up to carefully enlarge the top end of the spindle while also working with DRO Pros to fix this issue.  Mahalo for the prompt reply, and I'll try it tonight once home from work.


----------



## Piper (May 9, 2019)

I also have a Wiess mill from DroPros.  I had the same problem until I found the set screw in the quill that is the pin for the slot in the collet.  It is a little hard to find, but after backing it out just a bit I no longer have a problem with any r8 collet.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2019)

I have a Bridgeport J Head and no problems with any R8 collets.


----------



## Doug2018 (May 9, 2019)

Success!  A relatively easy fix.....I got lucky.  I borrowed a borescope from work, and upon further inspection, I found a small piece of mill scale stuck to the side of the bore near the top.  A quick shot of acetone and a cleanup with a small Scotchbrite pad and once again all is right with the world.  Way cool.  Mahalo for all the input/suggestions!  Bruce


----------

